# Uh Oh, What Did I Do?



## The Teke's (Oct 11, 2009)

I went and broke the golden rule. Never, and I mean ever, go shopping for something big without the wife. 
We sold our pop-up a month ago and were all set on buying a Jayco G2 23fb when I decided on checking out one more dealer, what the heck, what could it hurt. I had researched Outbacks, but figured they were out of our price rang. Well after an hour and half I was signing for a 2010 Outback 210rs. Of course pending the "Bosses" approval. This unit seems to have everything we wanted. Master bedroom, dinette, sofa, and bunks. I was stoked. Right up to the point of calling the wife and telling her. She agreed to go look at it, but knew she wouldn't like it. She had her sites set on that Jayco. Needless to say, she fell in love with it too. My eight year old daughter was harder to convince. Until I told her that Mom could make curtains and block off the bottom bunk, so she could have her own little private room. Now we're all stoked!! We should take delivery on Wednesday. 
I am starting to feel a little apprehencive though. We are getting it for $16495.00 plus tax. Is that a fair price? It is not comming with any start-up kit.(whatever that is) We're first time RV'ers, so I don't know what I'm going to need for our first outing. I have read so much in the past 3 days that I'm pretty sure my brain is starting to swell. My biggest concernse are what do I check for when we do take delivery? What kind of hoses are we going to need? I'm going to put the WD on myself. It cant be that hard. I've decided on the Equalizer hitch, and I will be using a Draw-tite brake controller. Any advise on everything related to RVing is greatly app. 
Hope to meet up with some of you fellow Outbackers in the near future.

Thanks,
The Tekempel's (Dan, Rachel, Sydney)


----------



## Eorb (Nov 5, 2008)

Welcome and congratulations! You did great price wise. Your story is similar to ours, we really liked a Jayco, saw some used Outbacks, and that was the end of the shopping. The only decision left was finding a good deal, and it ended up buying new because it was the best deal. You won't look back. I realized, camping this weekend, that we have already camped twice as much in our Outback for 11 months that we have had it, than we did in our pop up over 3 years!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I think that is a fair price. The starter kit that came with ours was 1 roll of TP and 1 10' sewer hose. These are some simple thing that can be bought anywhere. If you need one I have a list of ideal must have stuff for the TT. James


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

The Teke said:


> I went and broke the golden rule. Never, and I mean ever, go shopping for something big without the wife.
> We sold our pop-up a month ago and were all set on buying a Jayco G2 23fb when I decided on checking out one more dealer, what the heck, what could it hurt. I had researched Outbacks, but figured they were out of our price rang. Well after an hour and half I was signing for a 2010 Outback 210rs. Of course pending the "Bosses" approval. This unit seems to have everything we wanted. Master bedroom, dinette, sofa, and bunks. I was stoked. Right up to the point of calling the wife and telling her. She agreed to go look at it, but knew she wouldn't like it. She had her sites set on that Jayco. Needless to say, she fell in love with it too. My eight year old daughter was harder to convince. Until I told her that Mom could make curtains and block off the bottom bunk, so she could have her own little private room. Now we're all stoked!! We should take delivery on Wednesday.
> I am starting to feel a little apprehencive though. We are getting it for $16495.00 plus tax. Is that a fair price? It is not comming with any start-up kit.(whatever that is) We're first time RV'ers, so I don't know what I'm going to need for our first outing. I have read so much in the past 3 days that I'm pretty sure my brain is starting to swell. My biggest concernse are what do I check for when we do take delivery? What kind of hoses are we going to need? I'm going to put the WD on myself. It cant be that hard. I've decided on the Equalizer hitch, and I will be using a Draw-tite brake controller. Any advise on everything related to RVing is greatly app.
> Hope to meet up with some of you fellow Outbackers in the near future.
> ...


As far as what should happen when you pick up the OB, the dealer should do a walk through with you showing you how everything works and at the same time checking to make sure they work as the should. As you walk through make sure everything is alright, that nothing seems broken or torn and that everything works. Now is the time to make them make it right instead of waiting for the first trip and finding a tear in the flooring or a broken hinge. Also feel free to ask stupid questions. If you have never had a camper with a bathroom, make sure you understand what you need to do to the tanks before you use them and the best way to empty them. Don't let them short change you on the walk thru.

The dealer should help you with what you need. Check and make sure that there is a sewer hose in the back bumper if not you'll need one. Here's a list of all things you'll need;

Sewer hose - I'd recommend a 15' heavy duty
Connectors for the hose - all you really need is one to connect to the camper, should be included with hose
If desired - drinking water hose (white hose - 25'
Toilet chemicals. I use the enzyme type. Don't get the Formaldehyde type.

That really gets you going. The rest of it is stuff to clean with, CL bleach to sanitize the water tank, and other normal stuff like that. What I did was to camp somewhere that is close to a Wal-mart or shopping area so as you discover something you need, you can get it. Make a list of things you have forgot and above all, have fun.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















Here is the PDF I put together from a few other PDI's

http://home.comcast....aster%20PDI.pdf

Give yourself at least 2-3 hours to complete.

Here is the hard part.....don't bring your daughter. She will get bord VERY quickly and the PDI needs to be done without trying to monitor a child as well.


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome! One thing to remember, on the walk through look at everything and test EVERYTHING! Make sure you know how it works or be sure to ask! We drove to Michigan from AZ to pick up our OB and we stayed overnight in the dealers lot (he has it set up for this stuff). By the next morning we had a few more things to add to the fix-it list. It was a nice little dry-run, camping in the lot.

Don't feel hesitant about anything. If it looks suspicious, ask about it.

Once you leave the lot, it is just that much harder to get things fixed.

You made a great choice!!

azthroop


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

You can basically go to wal-mart and buy one of each...
I recommend a 50' white water hose, cut it in 15' and a 35'. Buy the ends at the hardware store so you have 2 hoses for short runs, med runs and long runs.

Sewer hose and and extension.
Scotts TP.
A water pressure regulator is a must
A surge protector is recommend.
Chemicals for toilet so I don't stink on ya.
Then tow it to walmart and buy it all.

toaster,pots,pans,plates,silverware,towels...it takes a while to figure out what you need. You will forget plenty. After a few trips you will have it all and be a pro.

Welcome to the club.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Two things to add,

Don't just let the tech show you how things work, do them yourself. Ask questions if something is not familiar to you.

Get a Prodigy brake control it is worth the money.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I highly recommend the surge protector. We have had 3 occasions when it saved us from frying everything in the trailer - once at a State Park, once at a nice RV park and once when plugged into the 30amp at the family farm. I would also recommend the 30amp to 50amp adapter.

Welcome to the board and Congratulations on a great new trailer!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.
> 
> Glad you found us.
> 
> ...


If the PDI takes less then 1.5 hours then they or you skipped something ... my recommendation is that you bring along NO DAUGHTER but a WIFE WITH A VIDEO CAMERA... that video camera thing saved me some heartache a couple of times when i could not rememeber how to light the stove, open the awning or work the water heater...

Make sure that everything works -- make sure that they UNPLUG the trailer from shore power and start the fridge (listen to it run) .. that the oven and stove lights... that the hot water heater lits... and most importantly for you -- the HEATER lights and runs on its on....

Then have them plug in the shore power and make sure the AC works...

BUT BRING A VIDEO CAMERA...


----------



## The Teke's (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies everyone. This is the kind of info I've been looking for. 
Oregon, thanks for the list. I'll take it with me on Wed. 
Ghosty, great idea about the video camera, I seem to always forget how to do something and that would be a helpful reminder.

What kind of surge protector, and water pressure regulator are we talking about?


----------

